
TrashDay: Parody or peak bubble alert? - thoman23
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2015/06/02/this-startup-is-so-basic-people-think-its-fake/
======
krapp

        Once you sign up for the $32-$52/month service, 
        the company will come assess your home’s trash situation, 
        *get copies of your keys*, and then show up the afternoon 
        before your trash pickup to roll your cans out to the curb.
    

Please let this be a parody.

------
stephenr
That there is actually any confusion about this tells me shit has jumped the
Sharknado and is about to hit the fan.

> if no one can tell if your startup is satire or real, either you're screwed
> or we all are.

[http://sfist.com/2015/06/01/what_does_it_say_about_sf_that_n...](http://sfist.com/2015/06/01/what_does_it_say_about_sf_that_no_o.php)

------
thoman23
My vote is for parody. If we find out that a service that charges in the
neighborhood of $40 a month to roll out your trash cans is real, we are on
official bubble alert. If we find out that they are backed by $5 million in
venture funding, sell everything you own right now!

